# Hast du das Geld dabei?



## marinozero

Hola,
No entiendo bien que significa la palabra dabei ni cuando se usa. Por ejemplo, en la pregunta:

Hast du das Geld dabei?

¿Es realmente un elemento necesario? ¿No podría decir: Hast du das Gelb a secas?

Gracias.


----------



## Alemanita

marinozero said:


> Hola,
> No entiendo bien que significa la palabra dabei ni cuando se usa. Por ejemplo, en la pregunta:
> 
> Hast du das Geld dabei?
> 
> ¿Es realmente un elemento necesario? ¿No podría decir: Hast du das Gelb a secas?
> 
> Gracias.



No, no podrías decir: Hast du das Geld? a secas, porque eso significa: ¿Tienes /Tenés el dinero? mientras que la pregunta original es:¿Tienes / Tenés el dinero contigo?

De esto resulta que en este caso específico quiere decir: consigo, encima, aquí.

Un saludo.


----------



## idhal

"Dabei" tiene muchos significados possibles, pero en tu frase quiere decir "¿Tienes el dinero contigo?" o "¿tienes el dinero aquí presente?


----------



## marinozero

Alemanita said:


> No, no podrías decir: Hast du das Geld? a secas, porque eso significa: ¿Tienes /Tenés el dinero? mientras que la pregunta original es:¿Tienes / Tenés el dinero contigo?
> 
> De esto resulta que en este caso específico quiere decir: consigo, encima, aquí.
> 
> Un saludo.



Muchas Gracias.


----------



## marinozero

idhal said:


> "Dabei" tiene muchos significados possibles, pero en tu frase quiere decir "¿Tienes el dinero contigo?" o "¿tienes el dinero aquí presente?



Muchas gracias.


----------



## atento

Du kannst auch sagen : Hast du Geld bei dir?


----------

